# Truck Cap creates blind spot?



## Lee1 (Jul 4, 2005)

When I go down and my driveway (steep) and stop to look for oncoming traffic, before I push snow across the street because of the angle I cannot see to my right. Is there any solution to this without taking off my truck cap? Any opinions are appreciated! thanks Lee


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Nope....caps gotta come off or put a camera over there. 
Can also change the way you plow it. Don't go across the street.


----------



## CHPL (Oct 26, 2003)

How about this.
http://www.rearviewsafety.com/produ...em-with-side-cameras-digital-lcd-back-up.html


----------



## Lee1 (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks guys! think I will look into the camera idea, possibly put it on the rear view mirror and angle it towards the blind spot!


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

its done with mirrors . my spreader blocks my rearview. 
same deal with a fuel transfer tank pump if your an unsure "neck turner" . i see a lot of guys have the pump on the passengers side creating a blind spot , when there is a pump hole behind the drivers side . just a thought .


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Citytow;1906428 said:


> its done with mirrors . my spreader blocks my rearview.
> same deal with a fuel transfer tank pump if your an unsure "neck turner" . i see a lot of guys have the pump on the passengers side creating a blind spot , when there is a pump hole behind the drivers side . just a thought .


We run all our pumps on the pass side we have no issues with it.

also pushing snow across the road is illegal in some places.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I use my mirrors all the time. I never look over my shoulder or out my rear view. I also use my backup camera quite a bit since I got my new truck but, I try not to rely on it.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

I dont got a rear view mirror nor I can look backwards as my toolbox blocks my view


----------

